# Nfl bans gun commercial!!



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a great video! Make sure you watch the entire thing..I almost want to start a boycott of football.. I have about given up on football. I used to love college ball and have been a huge Gator fan since I I was in Gainesville. It just seems that players can do whatever the hell they want and get away with it. They charge crazy money to go to the games and the NFL/NCAA think they run everything.. I haven't watched a game all year and my friends know how pissed I am by not watching or going to any games. Especially at the "Swamp". Although they did shitty as hell this year.. Oh well.
Check out this video..


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

How about we extend the ban to ALL professional sports.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Who cares? The NFL has gotten so out of control with being a spectacle, that I cannot even stand to watch a game anymore. I do listen to my Vikes lose on the radio, but I am usually doing other things at the same time. All of professional sports, but football in particular, has become part of the problem of our culture. It used to just be a fun diversion for a couple hours. Now it has become an ends in and of itself.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I actually quit watching these overpaid people when I seen one season where a 6 ft5 - 300lb so called football player could not play football cause he had turf toe...But miraculously recovers for the playoffs..I also view it as a distraction from the real events in our country..kinda like Romans did with gladiator fights..Think that why half the people in this country could not tell you who their representatives are...


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Crap. Here I sit enjoying Monday Night Football while scanning my laptop and I read this. Now I have something else to be upset about.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The NFL might have done Daniel Defense a favor. Its getting more publicity and doesn't have to fork over $2.5 million for the spot. I think it would have been great to see their ad during the big game, but the NFL has run scared of political issues forever.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Ripon said:


> The NFL might have done Daniel Defense a favor. Its getting more publicity and doesn't have to fork over $2.5 million for the spot. I think it would have been great to see their ad during the big game, but the NFL has run scared of political issues forever.


I agree it might be better for D. Defense. It's just the point that they did what they did.. They have criminals playing for them that can get away with almost anything..


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

The NFL's days are numbered anyways. The liberal hippy movement has set it's sights on the violence of football and has already began a campaign to castrate it to the physical contact equivalent of cricket.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Makes me want to go out and get a Daniel Defense AR right now!

Everything just seems so freaking upside down anymore! 
I literally grew up in Mayberry and i'd really like to go back but
that will never be in today's world, sad!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll give you all three guesses who I side with on this issue, and the first two don't count.


----------



## NWPilgrim (Sep 25, 2013)

I think the DD commercial is great and a sad statement of our times it is not being aired. Young man that can be hard ass defender of our country and also come home and be the gentle protector of wife and child. That spells H-E-R-O in my book every day of the week. 

Good for DD to pay tribute to the hundreds of thousands of citizen warriors standing in the breach abroad and at home. 

Was it the TV broadcast company or actually the NFL that nixed it?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://danieldefense.com/

Oneworddannydefensethatwouldbedanieldefense.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It was the NFL that banned it. I'm sure they will get even more publicity now. It's just the point. Football is a violent sport! I'm sure most of us played it and we know what it's like. It's soooo sad that it has come down to this!! Players are out murdering,fighting,doing/selling drugs and even fighting dogs! But God forbid there is a gun commercial. What a ****ing crock of shit!!! I will NEVER watch a NFL game again!!!


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ya know the funny thing about it? There wasn't one [email protected]!ng gun in the whole damned commercial! I don't watch football anyway but that's not the point. It was a good commercial and it should have aired!


----------

